# Surrogacy in Russia



## ferisbest

Hello, Everybody
Thank you for reading the below infomation.

I am a infertile woman who come from China. I have tried the IVF (test-tube baby) 3 times and failed to get a baby. I heard that Russia clinic can provide the surrogacy service for patient like me. Then I tried to search the surrogacy information from internet. I got some clinics or agency from internet. It seems that the below websites are agency or clinic for surrogacy in Russia.

These website are as below: (I use a picture, I thought it will avoid the link to become a advertisment.)









I visited these websites and try to contact them, they told me the price is between 35000 Euro and 40000 Euro for surrogacy.

Because I have never been to Russia, I am not sure which clinic or agency is more professional. The surrogacy price is very expensive for me. Maybe I have only one chance to do surrogacy in Russia. So I have to find and select more professional clinic or agent before I go to Russia for suggogacy.

I have some questions about surrogacy in Russia
1. Do you know which clinic or agent is trustworthy for surrogacy in Russia?
2. For the previous list, would you like to give me some comments about these clinics or agencies for surrogacy?
3. If all of them are not good choice, would you like to recommend a clinic or agent to me?

Thank you in advance.

Joice

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Proud-Dad-of-Twins

Hi Joice, 

I understand your situation. Will you need egg donation, and/or sperm donation? Or you want to use embryo donation?

Before you select a country for an international surrogacy program, you need to investigate how you can become the legal parent to your child born through surrogacy in that country and you can legally bring him/her to your country of residence or citizenship. 

Most countries require that there is genetic connection between the intended parents (or single parent) and the child born by a surrogate mother abroad. When using egg donation, such genetic connection can be established through the father. 

I have no personal experience with surrogacy in Russia, I'd like to recommend Ukraine. My twins were born by a surrogate mother in Ukraine and everything went well!


----------



## ferisbest

Hi Hope4Spring,
Thank you for your reply.

I will use my own egg and my husband sperm. 
In Russia, the surrogacy is legal like Ukraine, so I think there will be no big problem to bring the baby to China.

Thanks


----------



## Proud-Dad-of-Twins

Hi Joice, 

In such case you need to find out the process to get Chinese citizenship and passport for your child. In both Russia and Ukraine, you and your husband (the intended parents) will be listed in the birth certificate of your child born by a surrogate mother. However you need to be very sure that the Chinese embassy will accept the birth certificate and recognize you and your husband as the legal parents, so that you can get a Chinese passport for your baby and fly back home. 

It has happened in the past that some western couples got stranded when their embassies didn't accept surrogacy arrangements abroad and refuse to grant citizenship and issue passport for their child. 

I think Ukraine is a better choice for you, and you can find many good references/recommendations here.


----------



## ferisbest

Hi Hope4Spring
Thank your suggestion.

Ukraine is a choice for surrogacy, but while I read other topics, I found that there are many topics to discuss Ukraine, and there is a clinic Biotexcom. 

But currently I still want to do surrogacy in Russia. So I want to find a professional clinic for surrogacy in Russia.


----------



## Richi

Hi

I did fertilization at novo-clinic.ru with a ukraine surrogate mother. They also offer surrogate service. I can re commed this clinic.

Greets

/links


----------



## AmeliaH

hi
we were choosing between Russia and Ukraine. lots of pros and cons, but having decided it all,we finally chose Ukraine. mostly on advice of people who we know personally and our lawyer. he said ukrainian surrogacy legislation is much milder. this means less stress and drama when getting baby's documents done. in addition, it's a must for ukrainian surrogate to give a baby she delivered to bio parents. she has no right to refuse to give a baby. it was VERY important for me


----------



## Denmommy

we're currently getting surrogacy tx in Ukraine 
I could never even hope for such a quick result - tww and we get 320 HCG test from our biotexcom manager saying: Congratulations! Your surrogate is pregnant! 
Looking forward to our first ultrasound on December 28


----------



## LouGhevaert

Hi

Here's a link to a recent article which says that a bill banning surrogacy has been introduced into the Russian parliament -http://www.rapsinews.com/legislation_news/20170327/278106535.html

All the best

Louisa


----------



## JillW

Hi, ferisbest
My husband and I also dealt with surrogacy issue. We underwent surrogacy procedure in Kiev. We also thought about having surrogacy in Russia but the legal aspect of the surrogacy had a lot of pitfalls in Russia. Moreover, the price for Ukrainian surrogacy was less (around 30k euros). I wouldn’t say that we hadn’t got any problem during our surrogacy. The legal part of the surrogacy was on the high level which was more than I could say about organizational issues. If I was you I would better to think about surrogacy in Ukraine. Anyway, we are having our beautiful daughter who was born by the Ukrainian surrogate mother. 
Good Luck


----------

